# Php 56 on FreeBSD12



## FlorinMarian (May 31, 2019)

Hi guys!
I still need to use php56 for my whmcs website because modules are encoded for php5 and I don't have idea how to install it on FreeBSD 12.
Actually I need a way to downgrade pkg for latest version of php5.
Thank you!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 1, 2019)

You may not need FBSD12 then.
Build php5 with poudriere and install it on your machine, perhaps in a jail. You could get the jail to run FBSD11.x while you keep FBSD12.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 1, 2019)

Lamia said:


> You could get the jail to run FBSD11.x while you keep FBSD12.



Let's keep misleading answers to _/r/freebsd_. Jails run with the host kernel by design. There are, of course, compat syscalls but that's not quite the same thing.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 1, 2019)

FlorinMarian said:


> I still need to use php56



Are you sure? Afaik, PHP 7 is largely backward compatible.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 1, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Let's keep misleading answers to _/r/freebsd_. Jails run with the host kernel by design. There are, of course, compat syscalls but that's not quite the same thing.


By jail, I  mean any container that can get another version on FBSD or OS on a host. An example is chyves.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2019)

The version of the OS is irrelevant. It's been removed from the ports tree because it's EoL. All versions of FreeBSD on all architectures use the exact same ports tree. So, if its been removed from the ports tree it will be removed for _all_ FreeBSD versions.


----------



## Va551L (Jun 8, 2019)

FlorinMarian said:


> Hi guys!
> I still need to use php56 for my whmcs website because modules are encoded for php5 and I don't have idea how to install it on FreeBSD 12.
> Actually I need a way to downgrade pkg for latest version of php5.
> Thank you!


Hi Marian,
Maybe this can help.


----------



## marian_cerny (Jul 17, 2019)

PHP 5.6 has been removed from FreeBSD because it's EoL. If you really need PHP 5.6 on FreeBSD 12, you can try my project on GitHub:

https://github.com/mariancerny/freebsd-ports-php56

I have extracted PHP 5.6 ports from the ports tree before it was removed and provided instructions how to install it.

I have also updated the version from 5.6.39 to the latest 5.6.40.


----------



## simplerezo (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is a more convenient way (I think ) to get PHP 5.6 ports back to your ports tree:








						GitHub - simplerezo/freebsd-ports-php-vintages: Patch your Ports tree for (removed) PHP56 support
					

Patch your Ports tree for (removed) PHP56 support. Contribute to simplerezo/freebsd-ports-php-vintages development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## marian_cerny (Aug 14, 2019)

simplerezo said:


> Here is a more convenient way (I think ) to get PHP 5.6 ports back to your ports tree:



Nice. But that modifies the main ports tree and I would be afraid it might brake updating the ports tree later.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2019)

I strongly urge anyone reading this NOT to install PHP 5.6. It's End-of-Life, not supported and may contain a plethora of security issues that will never be reported and/or fixed. Anyone still insisting on installing a known vulnerable web service is the bane of the internet and biggest reason why we're all getting swamped with spam and DDoS attacks.

This thread is now closed too.


----------

